

Ask HN: Why can't we get search results for our bookmarks? - simplyinfinity

I&#x27;ve been struggling with this for quite some time and i have tried few plugins for chrome. What would i really like to see is when I search for something on Google to also get results from the bookmarks I have made using chrome (they are synced after all). So why can&#x27;t we have this ?
======
merinid
Build it and they will come...

